# Split calluses



## jmchristopher (Jan 16, 2004)

So, does anyone have a magic remedy for calluses that split open in the cold, dry weather? Does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## NickfromWI (Jan 16, 2004)

Sure, put lots of lotion on your hands at night. There are some over the counter products you can use that are basically a glue that fill the crack in. Callus spackle, if you will.

And if you are getting calluses that bad, is it because you rarely wear gloves? If so...wear them 

love
nick


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Jan 16, 2004)

My Dad was a Letter Carrier for years so his hands would get beat up pretty bad. A tip that he taught me that works really well is to use Chap Stick on cuticles and cracks. Since it's waxy it has some staying power. I use more on my finger nails than my lips. 

A number of years ago I helped lead some dog sled trips on the MN/Ontario border. I helped the musher set the dogs out at night and feed them. Anyone who understands the bond to a hunting or house dog can understand the bond between a musher and the dogs. When we were done feeding the dogs on one evening, the musher went up to one of the dogs, lifted its tail and gave it a big kiss. I about puked  I knew that the musher really liked the dogs but that seemed a little off the scale. I asked if he really liked the dogs. He was confused by the question because he didn't know why I would ask. I wondered why he would show his affection by kissing the dogs like that. He was confused still and thought for a few seconds before saying, "Oh.....Nope, I have chapped lips." Now it was my turn to be confused. I asked if kissing the dogs cured the chapped lips. His response was...



























No, but it keeps me from lickin' 'em....


----------



## Crofter (Jan 16, 2004)

They sure can be painfull and really hard to get the crack to heal up. Tom is right about the chapstick; a lot more staying power than lotion. I get them mainly on thumb and forfingers and it sure is worse when you are handling cold metal barehanded in real cold whether. The skin loses its flex and cracks. As to getting the cracks to heal, here is the fix. You have to thin the callous so the skin will flex all around the crack. Emery boards or just plain old sandpaper on a stick. Sand till its pink and it'll heal in a few days. I tend to thin the hide now before it cracks. If its real bad put on a pair of rubber gloves slathered full of lotion on the inside and put regular gloves over.

Frank


----------



## jmchristopher (Jan 16, 2004)

Gloves,Chapstick, sandpaper, lotsa lotion - thanks for the great feedback! ...but I'm not sure a dog's behind will help yet.


----------



## Crofter (Jan 16, 2004)

Rocky;

Take the other one out of your pocket and introduce it to some work! Lol!

Frank


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 16, 2004)

A&D ointment. Rub it on your hands everynihgt. Trust me on this one.


----------



## NickfromWI (Jan 16, 2004)

Udder Ointment is tops!

love
nick


----------



## Newfie (Jan 16, 2004)

A little bit of hockey tape works real good. Protects the cut and holds much better than band aids. And if you're gonna play hockey, don't forget the foil.


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Jan 16, 2004)

Udder Ointment is good, i've also used mink oil for leather boots.

In gymnastics the calluses would get really bad, had to sand'em down, just to curl hand right without discomfort of their stiffness kinda holding hand open! Always worse in the winter, more likely to crack, more possible for a calous to rip right off the your bowl of your palm or inside knuckle while rotating hand around bar/ring holding bodyweight! Yeoooooooooooooww! Makes it kinda tough to hold on for the rest of the ride! Real tough the next day!


----------



## rumination (Jan 16, 2004)

the first time I had a callus crack open a friend of mine gave me a pumice stone. I use it to sand down all my callues on my hands every couple of days. takes about a minute and I haven't had a callus get thick enough to crack since that first one.


----------



## RescueMan (Jan 16, 2004)

*Drink water*

Lots of ways to treat chapped hands and lips, but to prevent them try staying well hydrated - it's the key to staying healthy outdoors.

If your piss is anything but clear, you're not drinking enough water. Working outside in the cold dry air, you can lose almost as much fluid as sweating in the summer heat.

Thirst is not a good indicator of dehydration. It doesn't kick in until you're a couple of quarts depleted. Just keep drinking (and that doesn't mean coffee or alcohol - they both dehydrate you!).

- Robert, Wilderness EMT


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 16, 2004)




----------



## monkeypuzzle (Jan 16, 2004)

All Advanced Auto Parts stores carry some good stuff called Badger Balm. Good stuff imo. www.badgerbalm.com

The tins are cool for storing leaf.


----------



## NickfromWI (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: Drink water*



> _Originally posted by RescueMan _
> *... (and that doesn't mean coffee or alcohol - they both dehydrate you!).
> 
> - Robert, Wilderness EMT *



Don't forget most pops (oh, soda...sorry). Avoid them...they steal water from your body!

In the outdoor recreation world, it is often said that you should drink H2O BEFORE you are thirsty. If you are thirsty, you are already hydrated.

I don't know how much I believe that, but the point is...drink up!

love
nick


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Jan 16, 2004)

Spydey reminds me of Glory Days. After a late gumnastics practice I'd eat dinner and then do dishes with my Mom. Soaking, well, really, working, my hands in the warm water put the flames out. This kept my hands from tearing too bad. But I only worked side horse. When my bro came along a few years later he was an all around and had sore hands for half the year. Dishes helped him out too. Besides we got to spend some time with Mom. 

Some folks will put on Vaseline and slip on rubber gloves before going to bed. Who knows what thay might lead to with Honey. Anyone enjoy latex kink 

Tom


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: Re: Drink water*



> _Originally posted by NickfromWI _
> *Don't forget most pops (oh, soda...sorry). Avoid them...they steal water from your body!
> 
> *



That goes for anything with lots of sugar


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tom Dunlap _
> * Anyone enjoy latex kink
> 
> Tom *




Errr, NOT ME!!!


----------



## Jumper (Jan 17, 2004)

A great Canadian remedy is "Bag Balm" which is meant for cow udders but it works great on chapped and cracked hands as well. Available from Lee Valley Tools among other places. Plain ordinary unscented vaseline also works well


----------



## Jumper (Jan 17, 2004)

I wasn't kidding. This suff is also available thru a number of mail order outfits in Vermont


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jan 18, 2004)

If it is chronic and bad, then maybe have a doctor look at it . There are some seasonal forms of dermititis.


----------



## che (Jan 18, 2004)

I use bag balm. (once on a COW!! believe it or not. I'd been using it for years on my hands...never thought about it's original intended use until I came upon a bovine in need.)

I hate the smell...I put it off as long as I can...but it really works. I slather it on thick, put a pair of short cotton socks on over my hands...then go to bed.

Even worse smelling (but equally, if not more, effective) is Watkins Menthol Camphor Ointment. Same thing....slather it on, put cotton socks on your hands...and expect a lonely night, your bedmate will be keeping as far away as possible.


----------



## Curtis James (Jan 22, 2004)

I have some form of eczema that is very similar to what you are talking about. Udder balm does work good to prevent the cracking but once they are there I use neosporin + pain relief. That last part is important. Then you can make a fist or open your hand without grimacing. Good luck.


----------

